# 1954 Schwinn Jaguar Handlebars



## Todd Graham (Oct 15, 2017)

What are the correct handlebars for the 1954 Jaguar?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the 54-55 Jag used the same bars that the 1955 Corvettes were equipped with. Are you familiar with those? Straight back pull unlike the later 56 + middleweight 22" bars


----------



## Todd Graham (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes.
Thank you


----------



## Todd Graham (Oct 15, 2017)

I just went through my bars and found a set. 
Thank you again for the help


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2017)

On finding a set in your stash. I'm never so lucky.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 16, 2017)

Here are pictures of the bars off my 1954 Jaguar I am going to send them out to be re-chromed.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cyclonecoaster's Jag seems to have an outward spread. Not sure if original, but Darcie has had a few bikes were the pull back was not straight back nor were they like the later 56 and later style.


----------



## Todd Graham (Oct 16, 2017)

Perfect. 
Thank you


----------

